
Google Desktop goes Linux - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/Google+Desktop+goes+Linux/2100-1032_3-6193579.html?tag=nefd.pop
======
ivan
Some people just collect points here

~~~
gibsonf1
Maybe I'm mistaken, but I thought the idea here was to post articles relevant
to startups. When people like the article, they vote it up. Do you have some
other better plan in mind? What is your complaint exactly, or are you just
trying to collect points yourself by dissing others?

As for the article posted, I'm particularly interested in Linux as my startup
is using Ubuntu.

